# Can No Longer Transfer Videos from PC to TiVo



## GeekBoyNJ (Nov 5, 2005)

I recently started having trouble getting my TiVos to recognize my PC for purposes of transferring MPEG2 videos from the PC to the TiVos -- something that has worked perfectly fine for the past two years. I read the forums, saw that other people had luck fixing this by installing TiVo Desktop 2.6.1, and did the same.

Now, my TiVos do recognize my PC, and do show me the videos on my PC, but when I start to transfer a non-TiVo video, it pulls over maybe 2 or 3 seconds worth, then stops, giving me a "Transfer Interrupted" error, with some nonsense about there being trouble with the network.

There's nothing wrong with the network, because I can transfer TiVo to TiVo just fine. And I can even transfer some ".tivo" videos that are on my PC (from previous TiVo to PC transfers) over to the TiVos. But not other MPEG2 videos that are on my PC. Let me reiterate: these exact same videos used to transfer just fine, as recently as a few weeks ago. But with the upgrade to Desktop 2.6.1, they don't any more.

Anybody else having this problem? Anybody have a solution?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

This thread might have info...===>Lookee here


----------



## jkc01 (Sep 1, 2004)

I am having the same issue, but not every time. I've been trying to duplicate the error, so I could possibly begin to isolate the issue (video itself, tivo desktop, Tivo unit, etc)

No luck just yet.


----------



## PrincetonTech (Apr 13, 2008)

I would begin by turning off the PC. Then unplug the internet modem, router and Tivo.

Then I would fire up the PC. Then plug in the router. Give it a minute to fully boot up. Then Plug in the modem, give it a minute to boot up. Then fire up the PC. Once it is fully booted, plug the Tivo back in. That might do it.

By unplug I mean the electrical connections


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the same issue here. I'm trying to find a solution.


----------



## ziggr (Apr 14, 2008)

Try assigning static IP addresses to both your TiVo and your PC.

Almost all of my PC->TiVo transfers would fail after 30-45 minutes. After switching both my TiVo and my PC to static IP addresses, every transfer has completed without error.

Did static IPs really cause the cure, or was the lack of errors a coincidence? I cannot say. Seems like most network programs know how to reopen and continue interrupted network connections, so I'm disappointed if an hourly DHCP lease renewal caused all those failed transfers. 


2.6.1 still does not work perfectly: adding a folder of videos to the "Pick Video to Publish" list correctly adds the folder, and after 30 minutes or so, the TiVo's Recording History shows an error, usually "This program was not downloaded onto this DVR because the download rate was too slow."

I doubt it is the download rate, and in any case I have no control over that beyond network speed (100Mbits/sec) and computer speed (more than enough for manual downloads). More likely the TiVo Desktop Plus software lacks a wide enough vocabulary of error messages with which it can express itself and help the human fix its problem. I wish there was a way to crank up the diagnostic log output on this thing. With detailed log output, customers could self-diagnose and repair problems, rather than wasting both parties' time on a call to customer service.


----------



## deVries (Mar 29, 2008)

This may seem a very strange reason for my issue, but I had installed the new Firefox Beta. It really screwed with my system unknowingly until I rebooted causing all kinds of boot problems. I could only go to desktop in Safe Mode.

After uninstalling Firefox Beta in Safe Mode I could get to my Desktop in normal mode.

Next, I used my Symantec GoBack program to reverse that Firefox install, and reset my system to pre-Firefox Beta. Hours later the .mpg file that would not transfer onto the Tivo (repeatedly) appeared on the Tivo!

I had that problem 3.5gb .mpg file in an Auto Transfer folder in TTG before installing Firefox Beta, so I'm guessing Firefox somehow messed with my Tivo transfer??? *(It would not transfer from that folder when Firefox Beta was installed either in auto or manual transfer mode.)

Any thoughts? Could Firefox Beta have caused my Tivo to reboot with these failed transfers?


----------



## Trellame (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, after upgrading to 2.6 and then to 2.6.1, I could only rarely complete a PV>Tivo transfer successfully. Even when my Tivo got 9.3 the results were the same. I tried static IPs, no joy. Then I downgraded to 2.5.1 and I just transferred 3 movies (some DivX, some XVid) in a row.

Tivo needs to go back to the drawing board on 2.6


----------



## sschochet (Aug 1, 2007)

I am having the same issue but it's not every file that won't transfer. Some shows transfer fine and some shows (the same shows over and over) fail after about 2 or 3 seconds of video.


----------



## lex3001 (Feb 13, 2005)

This is happening a lot to me, too. I'd like to understand what factors lead to this situation -- is it the files themselves (the size, bitrates, etc.), the TiVo software version, the desktop software version, and/or other factors?

Here are some details:
Tivo 9.3.1-01-2-140
Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 running on Vista 64-bit Ultimate, UAC off, firewall configured correctly.
Also tried pyTivo to upload, including setting 4Mi bitrate

The results, whether I use Tivo Desktop or pyTivo are the same. I might get anywhere from none of the show to several minutes.

I thought it might be a Wifi issue, but even with the Tivo and the computer plugged into the same switch on a LAN the problem occurs (albeit much faster ;-)

I have transferred pretty large files to the Tivo from another computer in the house without any problems. I think that might be an XP machine. They were probably also different files. So could it be related to which computer I use or to how the files were made, or both?

In the pyTivo logs, I can explicitly see that the connection is getting dropped (10053 'Software caused connection abort' but 10053 is basically generic for "my connection got closed"). So why is the TiVo closing the connection? Or is my computer closing the connection? I would chalk it up to a software problem on my computer, if weren't for the fact that pyTivo and Tivo Desktop have the exact same problem. Ok, could still be the computer - at some low-level networking thing - but then wouldn't I have other network problems and not just problems with Tivo?

On the other hand, I think in the past when I have run into this, I have actually copied a large video over my wifi to another computer, and that computer was able to upload it to the Tivo without any problems, which would point to something computer specific... that other computer is currently down at the moment so I can't test this again right now.

Any ideas on how to improve this situation? Its driving me batty -- just thinking about how much time I have spent on it makes me cringe.


----------



## sschochet (Aug 1, 2007)

I removed 2.6.2 last night and re-installed 2.5 desktop. I selected 9 shows to transfer, I just checked this morning and they are sll there in their, the full file.


----------

